# Pittsburg Lake



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Going to be hiking up to Pittsburg Lake never been there was wondering what lures or flies to use up there any help will be welcome 

thanks


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The little stunted brook trout in there are very hungry and will hit about any lure or fly you toss at 'em.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Where the hell is Pittsburg Lake??? :? :O•-:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

AF canyon, mineral basin.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## WRB05 (Sep 5, 2008)

I was up there last weekend camping with some friends. What a beautiful area! The fishing is a little less than stellar though. If you don't mind catching brookies shaped like snakes, then have at it. Fun hike though and make sure you hike to the old bristlecone pine that is said to be 2000 yrs old. Cool to see in real life. This isn't my page but it has a pic of the tree. http://www.casualfamilytravels.com/?p=300


----------

